# Mountain Bike poetry!



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Titled: O mountain bike!

O mountain bike, O mountain bike,
how much excitement you bring me,
the way you move through the trails in between the trees,
the way the sounds of dirt crunching underneath,

O how the breeze feels on my face,
with every pedal stroke of sweet aluminum grace,
each coming turn in the trail brings a smile,
anticipating the joy I am having all the while,

O with every mile of ripping trail I log,
the stresses of my life that wants to bog,
goes away from my mind as I continue to ride,
leaving all that wants to drag me behind,

O sure there are things I have to do at work,
but all that can wait - the trails lurk,
a skinny here, a jump there, even a deer watching me,
as my aluminum steed passes them with glee,

O mountain bike, O mountain bike,
you sure make life more funner than if I had to hike,
sitting here at work is such strain,
waiting to be there riding you again.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I like!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried to sing it to the tune of Oh Tannenbaum. Sad, that's just how my tiny brain works.

It didn't go real well, by the way.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Roses are red, bike cranks are brown
A slippery root has taken me down.

(skill level...a few notches lower than LR)


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Horse crap on the trail
Oh god i ran over it
poop stripe on my back


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Horse crap on the trail
> Oh god i ran over it
> poop stripe on my back


hahahaha bravo!


----------

